# PC Games , die meisten Games gefallen mir oft nicht  mehr  !



## amdintel (6. Januar 2009)

Eure Meinung ist gefragt :

also wie soll ich anfangen, 
ich bin zwar nicht der typische Zocker, 
aber hin und wieder, verbringe ich  gern mehrere Stunden nur damit 

was mir leider immer wieder in den letzten Monaten und Jahren so aufgefallen ist, das  sehr viele Neue Games  irgendwie  mich nicht überzeugen können, 
ich mag auch irgendwie nicht diese dummen Baller Games, sondern lieber mehr Anspruchsvolle  ,
oder gute Autoren Games , Simulation Games z.b. .

das meiste was heute so Neu raus kommt ,
ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack  und oft Neuerer Game Vers.  wesentlich schlechter  als Alte
ich rede nicht von der Grafik, sonder meine das mehr so allgemein.

Hier mal  ein Beispiel:
Silent Hunter III gefällt mir  heute immer noch sehr gut 
und ich spiele es immer noch gerne wie am 1. Tag,
wo ich es gekauft hatte. Silent Hunter 4 gefiel  mir von Anfang an nicht sonderlich , als ich dann meinen Vista PC bekam, stelle ich dann noch fest,  das  es  nicht  läuft unter Vista 32 ,  u.a. Sprach Ausgabe in englisch,  die alte III Version läuft seltsamerweise unter Vista bestens ,ich habe mich  echt über diese Games sehr geädert,  das ich dafür Geld ausgeben habe .
Eigentlich müsste es doch genau umgekehrt sein.
das Neuere Games eher unter Vista laufen als Alte,
ich habe sehr oft genau das Gegenteil feststellen müssen. 

Aufgrund dessen,  das die meisten Neuen Games,  heute mir einfach nicht mehr zu sagen, habe ich auf meinem Neuem PC auch  nicht mehr  viel  installiert


----------



## willy (6. Januar 2009)

so, und wie können wir dir helfen?  oder wolltest du nur deinen kummer hier abladen damits sich nich anstaut?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Januar 2009)

Also mir gefallen viele Games. So.   Geschmackssache.

Autorennspiele und Simulationen find ich eher langweilig. Silent hunter 3 ist zum ! und auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll (ausser man verschiesst die Torpedos manuell).


----------



## rancer (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde auch, dass mr oft viele Spiele, die immer hochgejubelt werden, als Revolution angesehen sind, mir einfach nicht gefallen, auch wenn es eigentlich mein Genre ist....

Zum Beispiel Half Life, Stalker oder auch Fallout 3.........ich weiß aber nicht, an was das liegt, zb hab ich TES 4 verschlungen.......aber F 3 hat mich keine 30 Minuten gefesselt


----------



## amdintel (21. Januar 2009)

ich habe gestern eine alte  Game PC Heft  DVD aus dem Jahr 2003 gefunden
  und mal aus Neugier gekuckt, was damals da an Demos 
und Original Spielen drauf war,  also ist stelle fest, besser als 
das was ums heute 2009 oder 2008 so geboten wurde .


----------



## Jason22 (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich find Assassin's Creed immernoch gut, auch wenn alle sagen das es Langweilig ist... -> Leute vom Dach schubsen  
Wie wärs wenn du nen paar ältere Games probierst? [Max Payne 2, Mafia...]

Jason22


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (23. Februar 2009)

Wirklich geile Spiele sind selten. Diablo II, Starcraft, Max Payne 2, Baldurs Gate, KOTOR,...

Besonders viele Spiele fallen mir da auch nicht ein. Wenn man Glück hat kommt ein geiles Spiel im Jahr raus. Und es gibt noch genügend stumpfsinniges Geballer um den Rest des Jahres zu überbrücken.

Mein nächsten Highlights wären Diablo III und Starcraft II. Die sonstigen Spiele die ich in den Previews gesehen habe fand ich nicht so doll. Womit ich auch für die Zukunft etwa ein gutes Spiel pro Jahr erwarte.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Februar 2009)

In der ersten Klasse hatte ich en Rechner. Spiele dazu auf 3,5er. 
Grafisch nicht wirklich anspruchvoll. 
Damals habe ich gehofft, dass endlich mal ein Spiel raushaut, dass einen Grafisch umhaut. 
Mittlerweile hat sich dies erfüllt.
Manche mögen inhaltlich nicht so der Brüller sein, aber sie erfüllen wohl das, was ich mir damals wünschte 
Mein erstes Spiel auf CD-Rom war Holiday Island.


----------



## schub97 (23. Februar 2009)

ich mag eher nicht so erfolgreiche sportspiele(weiß auch nich wieso)z.b.top spin3,summer athletics,international tennis pro usw...

ich mag auch kaum noch neuen games das neueste welches ich mag ist nfsu,aber viel zu einfach.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2009)

Nun ja.
Ist doch auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Sicherlich haste Recht wenn du sagst oder meintest das heutigen Games oft der gewisse Kick fehlt.
Ist doch aber fast überall so.
Wirklich neue Ideen werden doch kaum gekauft.
Und gerade auf dem Gamermarkt geht es vor allem um sehr sehr viel Geld.
Da überlegt man sich mal was neues zu machen oder doch lieber altbekanntes aufzuwärmen oder auch schlechter weiterzuführen.

Wenn du allerdings SH3 so gut fandest dann versteh ich nicht warum du es nicht einfach weiterspielst.

Ach so, ich bin auch nicht mehr so der Freund von sogenannten dummen Ballergames.

Aber nicht jedes Ballergame muss dumm sein und man sollte auch da ein wenig unterscheiden.
Immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Mfg
Batze


----------



## Maschine311 (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe auch so meine Probs. mit den Games!
Mach da mal ne Liste.
- CoH + OF zocke ich immer regelmäßig, seit über 1,5J.
- BF2 im Clan 1,5J
- CoD 2 UND 4 auch so je 1,5J.
- Sudden Strike 1 +2 auch je 1,5 J.
- Sh3 + 4   je halbes Jahr regelmäßig



- Assissins Creed  ca. 8 Std. langweilig geworden
- CoD 5 Online Maps sind *******
- GTA4 eigentlich noch ein besseres Game, habe 27% und schon 6 Wochen nicht mehr gezockt, irgenwie kein Bock drauf
- Far Cry 2  zu langatmig das ganze
- Battlefield 2142  nach 2 Std. nie wieder gezockt.

Games wo ich echt bis zum Morgengrauen vorgessen habe, weil ich nicht von weg kam.

- Panzer General
- Sudden Strike 1-2
- Age of Empire
- Stronghold 1, Stronghold 2 war schon nicht mehr so dolle
- CoD2 und 4
- SH 3+4 so die ersten 3 Mon.

und mein absoluter Favorit ist und bleibt SSX Tricki, leider gibts keine PC Version.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2009)

Es gibt wirklich nicht mehr viele SPiele die mich wirklich interessieren.
Dazu kommt, das ich das Gefühl hab, das die Spiele immer kürzer werden.

50€ für ein Spiel, das man in 2 Tagen durch hat?!
Gehts noch??
Hier sollte man schon ein paar mehr Stunden für brauchen.

Eine Forderung an die Hersteller wäre z.B. weniger Grafik und mehr Spiel/Story!

PS: ein Spiel was mir recht gut gefällt, ist der tote Raum, aber auch der radioaktive Niederschlag 3.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Februar 2009)

Panzer General für PC?

Habs selbst für die erste Play Station. War ganz ok.


----------

